
Leveling up your CSS - huac
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/leveling-up-css-44b5045a2667#.r94tdydxw
======
Jaruzel
I recently decided to upskill my CSS knowledge and find out all the new (for
me anyway) bits of CSS3. The way I decided to do this was by inspecting some
of the styles used in Bootstrap and manually building (no copy-pasting) my own
clones of those, researching the new elements when I encountered them. I've
learnt loads along the way, and it's been a quite enjoyable journey.

It also means that I will have a nice lightweight CSS style set that looks
very Bootstrappy, but isn't.

